# BettaJetta Rebuild....in Germany



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello all! I am in the process of rebuilding my mobile entertainment vehicle. I am not a pro. I am a rookie that has been learning something new every year. I attend EMMA(European Mobile Music Association) competitions. I originally started on my car in September 2001. Then in October 2001, I deployed to Kosovo for 8 months. After that deployment, I went to Iraq (15 Months) and then after that deployment I went to Iraq again (12 Months), and then another 6 months in Kuwait. In between deployments, I worked on my car. I did some cool work on the car but now I finally have a chance to fix all the mistakes I had on the car and to improve on the things that were not so well. So here is the original install. 

In 2004, I made the following installations to the car.

*Wheels and Suspension*
Niche Orca 18x8.5
225/35/18 Toyo T1R tires
30mm 5x114.3 to 5x100 spacers
2-Way Air ride system
H&R sway bar
VW R32 brakes (front & rear)
Custom Painted Brake Calipers

*Interior*
4 bucket seats with Mercedes Leather by Duester
Solargard Q10 window tint
Flame design tint shade
Flame design tinted sunroof
Flame engraved rear view mirror
Indiglo door lock pins
Indiglo Air ride gauges
Passat W8 interior dome light
Audi TT pedals
Audi TT foot rest
Audi TT shifter
R32 Steering wheel
VW Bora sunglass holder
MXM Sound Deadening Material

*Engine Bay*
E.O.M. HID's with leveling switch
Upsolute chip tuning (no limiter)
Bastuck complete stainless steel exhaust
Audi TT Short shifter
Bonrath Dog Bone Engine Mounts
Audi S3 Battery cover-Painted
Audi S3 Coolant Reservoir Cover-Painted
Polished stainless steel engine accents

*Exterior*
Custom Front and Rear Molded Bumpers
Jetta GLI Lip
Kerscher Side Skirts
Grillcraft 4 piece kit (modified)
S4 Audi look mirrors by Inpro
Honda S2000 Perfect fit antenna
Shaved fender blinkers
Door locks removed (cleaned)
Trunk emblems removed (cleaned)
Front VW emblem cleaned
Custom widened fenders x 4
Black/Chrome Taillights
Glass Engravings x 2
Custom Bra

*Electronics*
Clarion MAX 675VDII
Clarion DVH940N Sound Processor
Clarion CCA Ipod Video Cable
Sinfoni 90.2
Xetec 300.4 Amp
Ground Zero GZPA 2.3000d mono sub amp
2x 7 inch TFT Monitor
AIV Colorado RCA Cables
Focal Utopia 165w front system
Focal 165 K2 Rear System
Focal 165 K2 Trunk system
JL Audio 12W7 subs x2
Audison SFD41C Fused Power Distro Block
AlienTec Window and Sunroof controller
Fiberglass trunk setup
Xbox 
Playstation 2


































































Now I decided to change a few things. Many new plans.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice. I look forward to the new build. Since you can afford good components I would guess the install will be the focus for the most improvement.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I did not choose only high end or the greatest components. I had to make a compromise.....sound and show. I compete in many shows and exhibits every year and I must have a little bit of both worlds. 

I started with the power/ground wire.

Kicker PKD1 (0 Gauge) 
Kicker PK4 (4 Gauge)
TechFlex expandable sleeves.
Techflex expandable heat resistant sleeves(engine bay)
Heat shrink tubing
Audison Connection Fused Distro Block


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice sir!! I can see all the time and effort you put in it!!


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

Are you doing the build or is Sven Plettl from Banzai CarHifi doing it??


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I am doing the build. He helps me make the original fleece form. Than I do all the rest. WHY do you ask? Are you afraid I am posting pics that is not my work? I am doing the build at his shop.

Who are you? Do we know each other?


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful Jetta, I love it.

The one touch I liked the most, was the heatshrink every so often over the techflexed cable, its the simple touches like this that takes and install from ordinary to outstanding!!

Well done.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks TEGBOY. I am not perfect but I am trying to do a few things rite. Its a little challenging because am in Germany.Not many English speakers here. In the EMMA completions, a ZIP tie must be used to attach the cable to the car every 6 inches. I like that idea but I wont be doing that. I know some people that actually do that.

here are a few things I'll be using on my system. 

Alpine IVA-W505 Multimedia Station
PAC TRC Video Bypass Lockout
Alpine KCE-415i Ipod Video Interface Adapter
Alpine PXA-H701 Sound Processor
Alpine KWE-610a Fiber Optic Cable
PAC SWI-JACK Steering Wheel Remote Control


----------



## kroky (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice install :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

nice install, but i am really liking the looks of that car. Great stance, I love air ride


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

hi, i don´t know you, just knew the car from banzais page and i think i also saw at at a show some day (saarbrücken or k-town)

where are u stationed at? i live in spangdahlem


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks!

The air ride is a 4 way system with wireless remotes. 3 stainless steel air tanks with a total of 9 gallons of air. Air zenith compressor. This car was put together in Germany. My U.S. Jetta has never been to the USA!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

i just went back through and looked at your list of stuff. i bet this thing sounds better than it looks!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes the car has been in his shop several times to work on the music. This will be the final trip to Banzai. The car has been the Saarbrücken Messe a couple times. I attend VW/Audi shows all summer except this year. I am stationed in Wiesbaden. What car do you drive? Any links to your car? Maybe I have seen it.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

looks good! Did the bolt-in air kit get you as low as you expected? You have a ton of air tanks are they all going in?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

It goes pretty low. It would go a little lower if I made my fenders a little wider. When I have the winter wheels on, it goes to the ground cause they are not very wide. As for the air tanks, they are all in the car now. I wanted a little more play time. Many people here in Germany have 10-15 liters of air. That isnt enough....IMO. Also in Germany(German plated cars) are not allowed to have 4 way systems. I have it because I wanted to take it one step further than the average person here.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Today's Updates:


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice work. Are there benefits/improvements in a speaker's performance if you use metal baffles?


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

BettaJetta said:


> Yes the car has been in his shop several times to work on the music. This will be the final trip to Banzai. The car has been the Saarbrücken Messe a couple times. I attend VW/Audi shows all summer except this year. I am stationed in Wiesbaden. What car do you drive? Any links to your car? Maybe I have seen it.



I drive a Corsa B, but don´t take part in big shows. Only a rookie install 

here´s how it looks like right now:
CorsaB

dvd and monitor is gone now, don´t need that in a car

and here the doors and the old trunk install

Corsa B


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

@ MiniBox....the rings are only for support to build the pods and for looked. They dont have to be used in my install but I thought they would look good with the small ring visible. They wil look different when its complete. I have an additional ring to cover these rings and only a small raised lip will be visible.

@ Beyond Silence.....your work looks nice. Its a small world to see a German in this forum that knows my car. I like the work you have done to your car. It appears you compete in the EMMA? Nice sized pokal you won! What categories did you compete in? The rings listed below have a purpose. They allow the air for the woofer to be sealed in a box(Door) and allow the speaker to be played inside the vehicle compartment instead of inside a door panel. 

MFG James AKA BettaJetta

More work on the Jetta:
Metal rings for the doors
Dynamat


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

wow, those rings just look so sexy. Love the look of everything, wish I could whip something up like that for my tweeters.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

What type of aluminum stock did you use?


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

wow that is unbelievable work. LOVE the rings, sooooo wish I had a lathe to do that.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not sure about the small rings but the rings for the door woofers is something special. The shop that makes them use something special. The name had some special characters in it that would be difficult to find on a keyboard.


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

i used to do some Aya events 2 years ago and the pic with the trophys was taken on Spangdahlem Air Base Motor Weekend. dind´t have much competition there 
i don´t do emma, simply because i didn´t take pictures of every little step and they have a really strikt rulebook. when i get the time, i might redo everything (already wanted to do that last year^^) especially wiring, trunk, doorboards, centerconsole and rear sidepanels 

i really like the look of your car and that u are paying attention to all the little details.
do you have any more pics on how you installed these frontseats in the back? still enough clearance to the roof?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

It was very difficult to install the rear bucket seats. I used VW new beetle front seats. I had to cut the sliding frames away. I had soem brackets made and then welded and bolted them in. To weld, I had to lower the fuel tank for safety.There isn't much head room remaining.


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Feb 4, 2009)

BettaJetta said:


> Today's Updates:


So purdy, I might have to make some of these when I get a system for my truck.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Update:


















This is me putting some sound deadening material inside the door.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

great install

do you have any pics of your audison distro? Im picking one up tuesday, and cant find any real pics of it anywhere, just the one on their site


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

everything looks great. I want to make some of these for my install but don't have the equipment and don't know anybody around here that could make them. Awesome stuff!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

The rings are very cool and easy to work with. I will post up a pic of the audison Saturday evening.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

What is the "shake killer red"? Some kind of sound deadening? Does it harden or stay somewhat elastic? Never seen anything in a tub like that.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

BTW, love the look of the car!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

The Shake killer red is installed like bondo. its very easy to install and is like rubber when its dry. I have seen it on several cars this past year and my shop wanted to see how it worked out. So the shop actually sponsored me for the shake killer red. I will be his lab rat for this. It appears to be a nice product. Very strong and solid material, easy to clean up and to install. but a little heavy.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are the updates:




























I drilled holes in the plastic so the bondo will hold better.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nice. If I keep my GTI long enough to start showing it again maybe I'll run into you.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Ive seen your threads. Nice work!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

@sound quality: did I read many months ago about you using an alpine W205/505 with a German Blackbird? If yes, my issue is, I am going to install an alpine W505. I would like to get a blackbird 200 or the nve p1 . I would like to purchase an American model but it does not have Germany maps. I called Alpine to ask for the European software and they told me the software is preloaded and I could not get the software. Is there a way to load the germany software on an American Blackbird or will the German blackbird work with an American Alpine W505?


----------



## FuzEboX (Sep 14, 2009)

I remember your threads on VWVortex, good shiz man. I've always loved your Jetta.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

BettaJetta said:


> @sound quality: did I read many months ago about you using an alpine W205/505 with a German Blackbird? If yes, my issue is, I am going to install an alpine W505. I would like to get a blackbird 200 or the nve p1 . I would like to purchase an American model but it does not have Germany maps. I called Alpine to ask for the European software and they told me the software is preloaded and I could not get the software. Is there a way to load the germany software on an American Blackbird or will the German blackbird work with an American Alpine W505?


Nope, wasn't me. I moved on from my W505 before the BBII was out. I don't see why it wouldn't work though. The only parts specific to Europe are in the BBII. Then when you get back stateside swap it out for a US BBII.


----------



## Builtlikeatank (Sep 22, 2008)

Built is looking really good so far, I really like how your rear parcel shelf and sub enclosure looked before. Love the stance with the air ride too!

I am really liking the attention to detail in the new build too, are you using Focal 165KRX3 for your front end? What amps will you be using now?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

@ fuzebox:

thanks. I have been in the vortex for many years but lately I don't post too many pics of the jetta because everyone says bad things about it. I am usually in the Germany section these days. 

@ SoundQuality: 

Thanks. I will try to find a decent priced BBII but I am sure they are not cheap in Germany. Many things here cost more....but I sure you already know that. 

@ Builtlikeatank:

Thanks also. I wanted to change the trunk design because it was very known in Germany and it had some wear and tear. I already started on the new design. The new design is in three pieces displaying three amps and one tv. As for me front systems and amps....I had to make a compromise.

Front staging:

KRX3 with Sinfoni 90.2 amp

Center Speakers

KRX3 (2x mid and 1x tweeter) with Alpine 150.2

I really cant afford another Sinfoni 90.2 so I am using the Alpine. 

Rear Speakers

Focal 165w Utopia with Alpine 150.2

Trunk speakers

Focal K2 Kevlar series with Alpine 150.2

Subs

2x JL Audio 12w7 with Ground Zero GZPA 2.3000d

Alpine W505
Alpine PXA H701
Alpine KCE 415 ipod video


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

just about finished with the right tweeter. Next Saturday, I'll be working on the mids ad center channel!










I painted it black so i can see imperfections prior to covering it with Alcantera.


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

together with the glue the AlcantAra will cover small pits


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes. I would like to make a good job and check for large uneven spots too. The black paint makes them very visable because I am far from an expert. I need a second and third set of eyes. I have a tendance to rush sometimes. When I rush, I really mess things up!


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

BettaJetta said:


> I have a tendance to rush sometimes. When I rush, I really mess things up!


me too


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I had to work on the gauge pod. It wasn't holding very well in the front so I added some fiberglass matting and then covered it with bondo. I also used the fine bondo to fill the small imperfections. I think its ready for the alcantera!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

been keeping an eye on this build and I'm impressed. I'm interested to see how your pods come out with the alcantera. The stuff is nice but not easy to stretch, I ended up stitching mine due to the sharp contours


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I wont to the Alcantera myself. Ill take it to the shop that recovered my seats, doorboards and headrests. I think he will cover the pods with more than one piece. I am sure he will sew two pieces together. I think I will ask him to use black Alcantera with gray stitching. The gray will go well with my gray and black leather seats. I wont attempt to do this on my own. I know I will really jack that up.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool to see everyone interested in my rebuild!

Here are a few updates from today!

I started by removing the A pillars from the car and then removing the carpet covering.










I used a piece of cardboard to find a decent shape.



















I used the cardboard as a frame to cut a matching piece of wood. I also removed the sharp edge on the wood to have a better look!



















I painted the wood to help prevent water absorption and test fitted the ring, wood and pillar.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I removed the pillars to see how difficult it would be to remove in the future. Very easy!





































I cut some fleece to fit on the pillar. Then I used the Black hot glue because of its strength to hold it in place.










I then added resin to the fleece and now I am waiting for it to dry!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are the pillars. I still have some prep work to do before the suede is applied but its another step completed.


----------



## Funkster (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks great. This is one hell of a build.


----------



## jmbarnes2 (Jun 19, 2009)

looking good


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Good spots - now you should put the tweeters slightly higher on the pillars. Did you make sure the mid fit the stretch before fleecing and glassing?


----------



## 5150 BMW (Aug 24, 2009)

love it


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

Amazing job man. Keep on posting.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

pwnt by pat said:


> Good spots - now you should put the tweeters slightly higher on the pillars. Did you make sure the mid fit the stretch before fleecing and glassing?


I did not make an exact measurement of the hole for the speaker before the fleece. I made a close measurement but if you look in the picture below, you can see a little yellow color under neath the fleece. That is a rubber glove to expand the fleece to a close comparison to the speaker. The rubber glove is stuffed to match the size of the speaker. I then removed the glove after the resin was dry. Part of the speaker frame touched the fleece so I used a dremel to make it bigger on the inside. I am using very thick fleece. It fits now but if it did not fit, I would have made a hole and then covered it with bondo. but it fits now. I wish I had more time, I want to finish this project. 

As for the tweeters, I am not only looking for clarity/sound staging. Its a show car too so I had to make some compromises. Each speaker is aimed directly at the ear on each side. So the left tweeter and mid are angled for the left ear. And the same for the right ear. I used a lazer pointer to try and get them angled properly. Now I hope I have good posture for the install. 

I am using an Alpine PXA H701 and I will do the time correction. I hope the sound will be correct. All speaker cables are the same lenght and rca cables too. I hope this will help in sound staging.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

BettaJetta said:


> Yes. I would like to make a good job and check for large uneven spots too. The black paint makes them very visable because I am far from an expert. I need a second and third set of eyes. I have a tendance to rush sometimes. When I rush, I really mess things up!


LOL - that line is the story of my life. I actually learned the value of black paint in revealing imperfections the hard wayjust a couple weeks ago. I was planning on painting bed liner on my custom glass.mdf sub box and figured it would have more texture than what it really had lol. Hit it with the liner and discovered my mistake. I'll be resanding, adding bondo and recoating here in a few weeks when my energy and budget allow. I'm strongly considering building some Apillar pods for the mids and tweeters before I worry about it though. (edit- and i just now looked at your latest work on the last pages and see you are doing that too! I think I'll be building up a bit more instead of horizontally like you've done, but I like what you've done there. I'll also be using MDF panels and trying to keep the glassing to a bare minimum. ) 

Very nice job on the installation and selection of components. I love the rims the color combinations and the upholstery work throughout. Just wish I could afford to do more of that in my little Civic - your work is inspiring!

I imagine you live with the car and have little time for much else given all the handmade custom work in there... assuming you are full time military too!

(One quick comment: since electricity travels at the speed of light, having your length of cables identical won't make a difference in timing that you have a chance of noticing. Your time alignment is designed to compensate for the physical distance of the various drivers from your ears, and your best bet there is to minimize path length differences as much as possible - then compensate with your 701. )


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

I think he was referring to time delay to fix tweeter-mid orientation. Unfortunately you can't use time alignment to fix lobing.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

This work on the car is crazy. Every time I begin working on the car I sit and think of what I could do better. I find things everyday that I think I could have changed to be better. I am full time military. I only work on the car on Saturdays and days off. The car is located about 45 minutes from my home. I try to take a piece or two home to work on during the week but sometimes I don't have enough time to even look at it. I hope to soon be finished with the tweets, mids and center channel. Then can move onto the next step. As for the car, I have had it for almost 10 ears so the work has been spread out over the years....minus the deployed time. Since I bought the car, I have deployed 4 times.....Kosovo, Iraq,Iraq and Kuwait totaling 44 months. These ties away sucks for me and the fam and also to work on the car. 

Here is a pic of my platoon on Baghdad Int Airport directly after the war started.










This was my first platoon as a platoon sergeant. I was excited but also worried and scared. But we all made it home!

I am proud of my soldiers for that deployment. 

As for the car, I had to make some compromises....for example, I wanted all Sinfoni amps.....well the one I have costs double of the price I paid now! Had to choose another. I have not heard many cars here in Germany with the Alpine amps so I hope the are nice. I had to roll the dice with them.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Latest mod! Voltmeters:

The two voltmeters are from Stinger and light up in Blue. The original VW Jetta mini visor was too small so I used one from an Audi A4 B7 8E which is a little larger. One problem was the mounting holes from the Audi parts did not match up. So I had to disassembled the Jetta and the Audi mini visor and exchanged the mounting base. You can see in the picture where there are two holes. This is where I opened them. The voltmeter are used to see the voltage from the front battery separate from the two rear batteries. The voltmeters are controlled buy two on/off switches in the middle console.


----------



## rsf98 (Oct 19, 2009)

BettaJetta said:


> Now I decided to change a few things. Many new plans.


this car is CLEAN...love it


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

whats with the tvs in the trunk though? why are the set back so far inside the panel where they are kinda obstructed?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

It was difficlt to build the fiberglass for the tv's because they tv's are square but they can be viewed withought any obstruction when you dont stand directly behind the car next too the bumper. If youlook at the angle for the picture, you can still see the tv's and its taken pretty close to the car....standing. They were made to be viewed when sitting in a chair behind the car so my son can play xbox and playstation at the car shows. I did not want him too be very bored at the shows. The tv's are gone now. along with the fiberglass. I made a new shape for the trunk new. no need for the gaming systems because my son is much older now and its not cool to hang out with POPS unless he can show off the car to his little friends from school.


----------



## CookinSPG (Nov 11, 2009)

Get new TailLight's!!! hopefully you have your Stock ones. those are UGLY as all Hell. Good looking other wise though.
Cookin'


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks you using your first post to criticize my lights. I will get rite on it and change those lights cause I am very pleased to know you don't like them. I would not want to make you angry. Actually i should have asked you of your thought about my car before I bought the lights. Can you send me you contact info so I can check in with you before I spend my hard earned money on my car? The sooner the better!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

To be honest, he's right. They'll work well over here since the Germans have different tastes but in the States you'd get hammered at a show with those on. If you like them that's fine, everyone does mods others don't like but if you're building a true show car sometimes you have to forgo what you want and go with what wins.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

I like those tailights. The dark inside fit the car well. If that had a chrome inside I would have a different opinion


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

BettaJetta said:


>


What kind of rca ends are these and what's the approximate cost on them? I love the looks of those!!


----------



## CookinSPG (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah don't take it wrong bro. i wasn't being a D1CK... Altezza light's are just played out big time in the states and people will honestly take a bat to them Especially on a Euro here in the states.(my old roommate found out) They always just seem to look cheap and Rarely look better than stock options. I really do dig your car otherwise. i was just saying it would be Uber Clean with some Smoked Tails or USDM Gli tails. 
-Cookin


----------



## CookinSPG (Nov 11, 2009)

BTW from the pics above i take your Military?? Props to the Soldiers!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

CookinSPG said:


> Yeah don't take it wrong bro. i wasn't being a D1CK... Altezza light's are just played out big time in the states and people will honestly take a bat to them Especially on a Euro here in the states.(my old roommate found out) They always just seem to look cheap and Rarely look better than stock options. I really do dig your car otherwise. i was just saying it would be Uber Clean with some Smoked Tails or USDM Gli tails.
> -Cookin


I had the tails on my Passat wagon colormatched by Jon at Jon's Tinted Tails in Jersey. Just like his Altezza tails they were very polarizing but that was my DD and a demo not a true show car so I didn't really care if anyone else liked it.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

As for the taillights, I would not have used them but they are not plaid out in Germany. I use them because I am in Germany and no one has them here. Everyone uses a different Altezza light here but if I were competing in the USA, I would change many things. I compete in many different types of shows. EMMA, VW/Audi, All make exhibits and I am fighting for my 7th magazine shoot this spring. I am working with whats gets the job done here. Lights in Germany are not allowed to be tinted. I will not get ride of the lights until I have to for show purposes or until I get tired of them. Can we please drop the taillight subject. 

As for the props for military, Thanks. I am just shy of 19 years Active army. Its a difficult job....well for some it is. Ive seen some people get lucky. 

As for the RCA's, they are from AIV and cost about 8 euro each. I have some extras if you like and some extra matching cable to go with it. RCA's are labeled with a red and white for left and right and the cap turns to lock the connector to the audio device.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Nov 3, 2009)

BettaJetta said:


> Can we please drop the taillight subject.


I second that motion. It's the man's car, let him have it the way he chooses. 



> As for the props for military, Thanks. I am just shy of 19 years Active army. Its a difficult job....well for some it is. Ive seen some people get lucky.


One more year and you're set! Thanks for your service.

<--- born in Wiesbaden back when it was the HQ USAFE. Guess the Army took over in what ... '92-'93? 

Car looks great! :beerchug:


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks. 

Wiesbaden? Yes it has changed a lot over the past 15 years. Its all run by Army but there are some Air Force here too but not many. 

Yes, one more year and I am set. I look forward to that day. its my daily motivation. No more deployments and no more 0630 PT, or checking the barracks and stuff like that. I will be able to wear normal clothes to work soon!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Maybe I'm weird, but I LIKE morning PT. Can't really empathize too much on the deployments as I'm not at my second base in a row where AMMO doesn't deploy. Go figure. My wife deploys all the damned time though so it's good for the kids I guess. 

Where so you plan on retiring to?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Ill retire in the Darmstadt, Wiesbaden area, so your in AMMO. I am my units PTAO. I go through ASP9 and sometimes APS1. The PT is a good thing but I dont like the baby sitting anymore. Having to babysit the soldiers and more babysitting other NCO's can be a pain in the rear sometimes.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

So you're gonna stay here? I have to admit, I really like it here but I want to get back to the States. I'm just spoiled I guess.  

I know what you mean about babysitting. We just made a change and starting 1 Jan mandatory PT during duty hours is gone and it'll be your responsibility to maintain your fitness levels. I see a looooooot of people failing.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice ride....

I was 3/7 Infantry Ft Stewart.


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*BettaJetta*
Respect for the done work


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks. hopefully I'll have some new pics up this weekend. Definitely I'll have some pics up in the first week of December. That is when everything will be finished and ready for the leather shop. 

I hope to also change the steering wheel for a Porsche Black steering wheel with radio and phone controls. I have having difficulties with the PAC switch for the radio and for the PAC the video bypass and also the connection for the airbag/horn. I went to Porsche and they refuse to provide me with the wiring diagram got the steering wheel. 

That sucks but I'll figure something out.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are a few other mods but are not radio related.










Current wheels and Bra for traveling far distances.

Wheels: 

Hipnotic Black 1C 20x8.5
235/30/20 Falken GRB FK-452

Bra is from Colgan(Auto Anything.com) fits perfect










Engine covers:

Center cover is original
Left and right are from the Audi S3

Each piece is painted black










Roof Box:

OEM VW Roof Racks
Thule Roof Box

This box is perfect for shows. I can keep all cleaning materials and charis in the box for shows!


















My only airbrush!


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I will try and post up something this evening. I really dont want to show the trunk setup until its complete. As for the pillars....the mid and rear pillars have been covered in Alcantera(Black) and the two front pillars are waiting to go to the leather show. 

I had to replace the main battery cause the red top gave me problems. I am now using an SVR batter. Car starts up with ease now.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You should try some BatCaps. I had 4 of the 800s in parallel in my 04.5 Passat. Sure, it was MASSIVE overkill as even a single 400 was plenty to start the car, but for 800s fit so that's what I went with.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

The batcaps are great. I had two 400's in my trunk before and I loved them. A friend had one 800 for his trunk system and he loved them too but i needed one fast to move the car so I got the SVR battery for the front with a 2 year warranty! For the rear batteries I am using 2xkinetic HC 2000 batteries. I hope to get a 200amp alt next winter! I am sure my charging system will be top notch then!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for not posted for a while. It been a busy past couple months. I have the B-Pillars and C-Pillars covered in Alcantera now. They look great.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Have you thought about just hitting a recycler and pulling a GLI headliner, pillars and all the other bits and pieces? Sure, you'll have to recover the alcantara parts but then you don't have to deal with painting any of the plastic parts. Just a thought.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I really like your car Sgt! Keep up the good work and
thanks for your service. From a Vet to an active!!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I would like to thank you and all the others that have shown their support for my active service. 

I will soon be a VET also. I have completed 18.5 years and I am counting down. Its been great but time to move one. I plan to retire with 20 years and 3 months active service. All of my years have been stationed in Germany besides my deployments.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Very much like you, serving was truly my pleasure. Many who
have not served don't understand that but I'm very sure you do.
I would have put 20 in this past Sept28th, but was medically
sep a bit over 10 years ago. I can honestly say not one single
day goes by where I do not miss my brothers and sisters in 
arms. 

That is a pretty rare service record you have. Being stationed 
at one place for 20 years is somewhat rare, let alone being at
Ger for all 20. Well, with the exception of temp duty on deploy-
ments. I'm sure you are more than ready to retire, if I may be so
bold to give advise. Enjoy the short time you have left, there is
nothing like the time you spend with your brothers/sisters in arms!
One that cannot be duplicated in the civilian sector, this I'm sure
your aware of.

Have a safe and blessed Holiday Season!


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Great looking car with tons of cool mods. Also props for serving our country for so long. Any plans for after your retire?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, I have some plans after I retire. I am working on my resume now.

Update on the BettaJetta:

I made these in 2002 and installed them in 2003. Since then, they have broken. I made a second set a year ago and now I will install the new set since the old are damaged. When I first made these, I had a photos shoot in the WOB magazine which no longer exists. A company copied these but they have a round top/peak on them. I have not seen these installed on anyone's cars except a friend which I installed on his Passat.

Door Locked- light off










Door Locked- light on










Door Unlocked - light off










Door Unlocked - light on


----------



## Beyond Silence (May 11, 2009)

ever tought of putting lupo (the small VW, u should know it, since you live in german) mirrors on your car instead of these giant stock ones?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, I have. I also used to own a Lupo! That car is hot. I had it fully loaded with leather and I had custom chip tuning. Very very fast. 

I wont do the small mirrors because I usually gained more point with having two large mirrors. On the MK4's and equivalent models, Seat Toledo, A4, and others during my model time, they all had left large and right small. I usually gain an extra point at the car shows by having a large left and large right. Maybe in the future I'll do it but my brain is stuck on finishing the many projects on the car that I have started already. Actually, my mirrors now are the electrical folding mirrors with the Left hand drive angle but I have not had time to work on them either.


----------



## xemul (Nov 14, 2009)

*BettaJetta*
The good invention with illumination door lock/unlock, is a pity that I on ford do not have such.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for the late update on my car. Its been cold outside and I have been very busy with work these days. The changes include making a frame for PDX amps and a tv for the trunk for car shows and exhibits. 

I started with cardboard and thin wood to make the shape. Then I began with fleece and resin. Once the center piece was made, I began on the left and right sides. 

I wanted to take the amp installation to another level by forming it around the pillars of the amps. The left and right sides are made from Wood, fleece and bondo/Rage Gold. I have a great friend in New York send me some rage gold. The visible amps will include three Alpine PDX 2.150, and one 10 inch wide Mirror/TV! 

Here are the pics! Enjoy.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is my center speaker for the dashboard.










This will hold the tweeter and Mid from the Focal KRX3 component set.


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

BettaJetta said:


> Latest mod! Voltmeters:
> 
> The two voltmeters are from Stinger and light up in Blue. The original VW Jetta mini visor was too small so I used one from an Audi A4 B7 8E which is a little larger. One problem was the mounting holes from the Audi parts did not match up. So I had to disassembled the Jetta and the Audi mini visor and exchanged the mounting base. You can see in the picture where there are two holes. This is where I opened them. The voltmeter are used to see the voltage from the front battery separate from the two rear batteries. The voltmeters are controlled buy two on/off switches in the middle console.



Are these INSIDE the rear-view mirror? I have had this design in mind for a LONG time and had never actually seen anyone do it. I always thought it would be awesome to have an LED that matches the compass in cars but shows the car's voltage instead. Have any pictures of this thing in action? I can't help but feel jealous after all these years thinking about something like that. :smug2:


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

These are mounted just in front of the overhead light. There is a small sun visor there that I rarely use and thought it would be a great place to install. I don't have them wired up yet because I am working on hiding the cables and that's is a little challenging. but I will get them done in the next two weeks.


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

BettaJetta said:


> These are mounted just in front of the overhead light. There is a small sun visor there that I rarely use and thought it would be a great place to install. I don't have them wired up yet because I am working on hiding the cables and that's is a little challenging. but I will get them done in the next two weeks.


Oh... OK, now I see what you are talking about. I would still love to see your setup in action, but would also love to see what I am talking about too (voltmeters inside of the rear-view, similar to the compass in many vehicles). I love your engine, btw!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you looking to install 1 or 2 voltmeters? I will be using 1 for the front battery and one for the rear/trunk batteries. The idea about the rear view mirror.....sounds great. I guess you would have to get a hold of one and open it to see how it works. I did not think of that....but I would need some type of switch to go from front to rear battery or I would have to buy two mirrors and strip one to install a second display in the mirror. Also I like your build. Very detailed! I see that you will be using the PDX amps! I hope they are nice. I have never sat down in a PDX car and listened. I will found out in the near future.


----------



## blindbug (Jun 14, 2007)

BettaJetta said:


> Are you looking to install 1 or 2 voltmeters? I will be using 1 for the front battery and one for the rear/trunk batteries. The idea about the rear view mirror.....sounds great. I guess you would have to get a hold of one and open it to see how it works. I did not think of that....but I would need some type of switch to go from front to rear battery or I would have to buy two mirrors and strip one to install a second display in the mirror. Also I like your build. Very detailed! I see that you will be using the PDX amps! I hope they are nice. I have never sat down in a PDX car and listened. I will found out in the near future.


Thanks for the compliments, especially given the quality of your build! I have actually moved from the PDX to Zapco C2k, it's quite a jump, but I finally bit the bullet. 

As for the voltmeter idea... I didn't really have a specific idea in mind, I'm not sure how much room there would even be inside of a mirror, but it seems likely that at least the display portion of a voltmeter could be housed inside, and the wires could probably be fed through the arm. I never really got into the logistics, but mostly because I haven't ever had a small voltmeter to work with. Might be something worth working on using a mirror from a junk yard and seeing if it would even work in the first place! :laugh:


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

My thinking would be to mount the voltmeter in another location unless you use a small one like what I have but how does the mirror work? Is there a small section inside the mirror for the display to shine through or will it shine through the mirror in any location behind the glass? If it will shine through the glass anywhere, the mirror only has be able to house the stinger voltmeter. The stinger voltmeter(stripped down) is only 6 mm high. I am sure this will fit inside a mirror. 

So you bit the bullet and got the Zapco. The Zapco is a very popular amp here in Germany but through German channels they cost about the price of a Kidney. I am not sure about the cost of them through an American channel. I know a few VW driver with some Zapco amps. A guy here named Big Oki (European DB Drag Champion) several years ago has a VW van with multiple CK.9's!

For my front staging I went with a Sinfoni 90.2 and the PDX's are for my center, rear and trunk components. Let me look around, Maybe I have two Extra(unused Stinger Volts for you. I think one is missing the cover but to put in the mirror, its not needed.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

A few updates are in order. I decided to cover the front of m sub box so only the subs are visible. 




























Then I finally have the tweeters covered in alcantera. I also added the small ring surrounding the tweeter. 










http://www.bettajetta.com/images/TweeterRingsNew18.jpg


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet car! You european guys really seem to know how to put together a nice install!


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn nice work! Love the A- pillars bro.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Cobalt and Sinister! 

But Sinister, I'm American. A soldier stationed overseas.

Everything I have learned was from German shops and the Famous Car Audio and Electronics Magazine! We used to get it here on the base but many people caught on to this magazine and it was hard to get so I had to get a subscription. Now I am looking for a replacement magazine since that one no longer exists 

Any ideas?


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Woops, my bad! Stunning build none the less!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## volkom (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazing job man and sweet stuff here.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

If I read someones location then read their post, I can be naive enough to believe I hear an accent. lol

I posted early in this thread and I maintain this looks you spent some $$$$. Additionally though, I've been following the updates and the craftsmanship shows the detail of each part you've designed. GJ!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I do speak German though. Some Americans say I am German because I have been stationed in Germany for 19 years now. I do miss good ole USA but I will probably stay here after I retire. I really like this place. I learned a lot of my install mistakes/techniques from Germans. They do things a little different here. Some things I like and others I don't but If I was in the USA, I would experience the same. some good some bad. One thing that I have not figured out is how do the Germans afford the equipment here. Everything is much more expensive. Thats why I buy most from online stores! for example.....a JL 12W7 costs about $1500 a piece here! can you imagine that in the USA? They would not sell. Not many people have the 12w7 here. I have seen lots of JL 10's and a lot of W6's. But I really do like this country. If any of you ever visit here, look me up and or ensure you see everything you can! Throughout the years I have visited many places in Germany and around Germany but sometimes I deploy and miss out on some of the nice stuff!


----------



## swtwc99 (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats on 19 years in the military. I retired last year after 21 years and it's a great feeling. Great install...you have alot of talent.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks. 19 years is a long time and I am shocked that I made it this far. Congrads on your retirement. What was your MOS and were you ever stationed in Germany? I have a few new things to post but I am not ready to do that just yet. I would like to show the car in person first before I post all on the web. I will be attending a big exhibit in the first week of June in south west Germany....near the French border. Just prior to that show, I'll try to get the pics up online.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Thx, I was 25 series (commo). I was never stationed in Germany but I did have a chance to go to Mannhiem for escort duty. It was beautiful during that time of year and I did get a chance to drive the autobahn.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I am too! I am started as a 31D then 31F then now I'm a 25W. Escort duty to Mannheim? Was it to Coleman Barracks? 

That's where they have the Jail. 

I just received my trunk fiberglass from the Leather shop this morning. They called me last and I went there this morning. Its a shop very close to Coleman Barracks Mannheim. They look very nice. I'll try to get some pics posted this weekend.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Our start in the military was similar...I started as a 31M then 31D which changed to 31R and then it changed to 25Q...same job multiple title changes. Yep, the escort duty took me to Coleman Barracks. While stationed in Kuwait, we had a Soldier assigned there involuntarily. 

I'm glad the work is progressing along. I can't wait to see the new updates.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Here are a few updates:

I had my airride gauge pod covered in black alcantera. The bulbs in the gauges have been swapped with blue high intensity LED's from 42 Draft Designs. 




























The trunk pieces were also covered in alcantera. I installed a 10 inch wide screen tv/rear view mirror in the center piece. It will be display images and video from the Alpine W505 head unit and the Itouch.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

And a couple more pictures:


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

The upholstery work looks good. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

No I did not do this myself. Real alcantera costs too much for me to try. I don't think I could afford a mistake so I had a shop do the work. The same shop did my seats, door cards, shifter, pillars, and headrests. They are great.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

A few updates!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks really good Sarge! What are you going to trim the hole
with for the lid latch?


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

like it!!!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

You got mad skills bro. Keep it up.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! I was worried about the colors of the suede because I was trying to get a good contrast/match to the leather seats. 

As for the hole.....I don't know what to do. I spoke with the leather shop and we came up with an idea to use a small cap that is also covered in suede. I don't think I'll get it done before my first major show(Next weekend) but it will be a small project for the near future. 

If you would like to see a little video of the show I will be attending, go to: 

Tuning Expo | Die Tuningmesse im 3-Ländereck

The link is in the middle of the page. I really like the 27 second point of the video! It makes me happy inside


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I only ask because I had a very similar issue in my Mercedes build. I wish I had pics to show you. I don't know how thick the material is around the hole? But, you could take a bristle hair brush, cut it with a band saw or some sort of saw to the thickness of that panel or perhaps a bit larger. It can be split in two pieces left and right or one piece. Anyway, that plastic can be heated and bent around a form cut like the hole. Once you have it shaped it can be drilled and screwed, upholstery nails shot through predrilled holes, press fit, glue, or strong calk. It will fill the hole nicely and not impede on the latch. If you choose a black brush it wouldn't look out of place, I don't think. Some manufactures use a bristled part like I'm talking about in situations like yours.

Just an idea, it worked real nice for me


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

The contrast looks good...sweet install


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll be posting up some new pics today. I am putting everything together to attend an Exhibit this weekend. The show is about 2 hours away from me. Its near the French,Germany border.


----------



## dohcser (May 25, 2010)

very nice, how is the price of audio eqpt in Germany compared to USA.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

BettaJetta said:


> *I'll be posting up some new pics today*. I am putting everything together to attend an Exhibit this weekend. The show is about 2 hours away from me. Its near the French,Germany border.


This was 4 DAYS AGO BUDDY!!!! Not impressed! Post the new pics and all will be forgiven


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, Here are a few pics of the car at the show this weekend. I did not take these pics but I found them online.

As for the price of equipment in Germany.......much more expensive.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok. I finally got around to posting the pics from the show. I did not take many pics. I was pretty busy trying to relax!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey folks. Im back in the shop working on the ride again. I am having trouble with my Alpine W505. so I decided to get a new radio which is the W520R. I got for a steal so I will be using this radio instead. I decided to mold the radio bezel to the dash for a cleaner look. I used some wood and ABS plastic to fill the drink holder gap.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Glad to see ur staying busy...keep the pictures coming.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Thread has some new life! How's the summer out there in Germany?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

The summer is not so well. Lots of rain. Only a few nice days so far but things can only get better.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Aside from the dash, did you modify anything else on the Jetta?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, depending on how extensive you are talking about. On pages 1-5, there are lots of pics of what I have done so far. I already have plans for the next changes


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Thread has some new life! How's the summer out there in Germany?


It's really crappy weather actually..


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Woosey.....I agree. I woke up today and it appeard to be Fall again. I plan on moving back to the USA in about 10-12 years. I will move to a place that I dont have to buy gloves or a winter coat!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Great fabrication and nice work. Cannot wait to see more pics, keep them coming.


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Genxx.

I have a question for you. I im in search of something that I have not seen used in my short experience with car audio but maybe you know of this item. As you know most amps are using 1x power, 1x ground, 1x remote in addition to RCA. I am looking for a quick connector for the Power, ground and remote cable. My amps are using 6 gauge power/ground and a remote. I would like to have quick connectors for those three cables.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Off the top of my head I would say some form of molex connector, if I understand what you are trying to do. Also might be able make some sort of terminal strip work possibly. I take you are looking for a way to do quick disconnect.

I am active duty military also 17 years now. Seems to be a few of us military guys into fixing up cars and doing audio.

Here are some break-away type connectors just need to find right awg. Would have to find something for the remote wire or way to do that.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=263-120
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=263-110

They have some multipoles with 3 connections.
http://www.connector-techals.com.au/datasheets/andersonr1.pdf


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks. I will have a look in a min. A little busy at the moment in the office. 17 years! Congrats. Your over the hump. I retired less than a year ago. I miss it but I am also loving it. I came to Germnay in 1991 and never returned to the USA. Spent all my years in Germany.....and 7 tours.....Bosnia, Hungary, Kosovo, Croatia, Iraq and Kuwait! They about to deploy me again but I had a bad feeling so I dropped my retirement request. What service are you in? Whats your JOB?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Currently Army 25A, MAJ. Originally enlisted infantry and then Infantry Officer. I have been a little bit of everywhere around the world, stationed and deployments.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks to both of you for your service. Genxx, never thought I'd see a Maj running around doing car audio, yet alone shows. Kudos to you, Sir.. 

BettaJetta, staying in Germany? Could I ask a favor, could you ship me an A4Q Avant.. Just kidding.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

nice bora man!

my gti is not nearly as nice as yours


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

@Genxx: Cool. Congrats on your switch from Enlisted. Ive worked with many Majors. I worked in the S3 for about 6 years! I was a 25w-telecommunication. 

@Accord: It was a pleasure to serve. Sometimes challenging but life is not easy....whereever you go. I will be staying in Germany for maybe 10 more years then I wil move back. I wouldlike to live ina place where i dont have to buy Gloves and a winter jacket. As for the Audi, Which model do you like. I love them. I bought a previously leased (by someone else) (Germany model)A4 B7 TDi about 4 years ago and I love it. Lots of torque and distance per gallon. My next car will be an Audi also. I fell in love. 

@REG, thanks. I have been building on it since I drove it off the show room floor in Sep 2000. I have more plans so be on the look out. What are your future plans for your VW. Id love to know.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

since we don't get any of the TDI here stateside, I'll prefer the A4 b5/b6.. Currently, my kid drives my A4 B5. I've toyed around with a few other cars both VW and Audi, 92 GTI with a VR6 swap (fun), so right now, I'm indecisive if I want another A4 or something fun like an R32, GTI, or the CC in 6spd manual (only if they would drop in a Quattro drivetrain)..

About serving, yeah 7 years, first 5 were great, last two sucked as I was at Ft. Campbell, probably my fault as I went from being a Abn Inf to a mechanic on a Crashee, I mean, apache.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

basically i plan on finishing the stereo install lol. i am close to being happy with it.

hopefully down the line id like an r32 rear bumber and side skirts, plus some lowering stuff. id like to get some airbags and some camber maybe - but the roads around here are horrible so im kind of skeptical. i have some cool ideas for a air tank, but it would require me to do some welding and im not sure if i am capable of it haha... basically a tank that would go inbetween the headliner and the roof... that would be awesome.

either way, im not that crazy into show\performance. mostly just sound - so we will see what happens in the future! your build looks very nice though!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Req, you need to hit SOWO one year.. trust me, it's not all about going fast, all the time, slow and low..


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

James, I never see you around anymore, doing ok man?
David


Posted from Imperial walker 17a via planetary datcom server


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

David in Germany, been a little tough these past months. Busy working at my second job(window tinting), and several problems with the BettaJetta.....drive shafts, air ride and cracked bumper have had the BettaJetta parked for a few days!!! but now I hope all is good. Are you still working in the same place? My wife will start working at DPW on Clay! 

@Accord: Correct. Many more models are offered in Germany. My A4 B7 TDI is German. I got a great deal on it. It was a leased car and I bought it from Audi tax free! Saved a ton. Ill be here for a few years so its a smart buy. We have had at least one diesel in our family since 2000. My favorite diesel was a Lupo 1.4L 3 cylinder with custom chip tuning! From snail to monster! Also, Audi of America is now selling a U.S. Audi A3 TDI with the 2.0. With software, it can outrun a VR! The diesel model will always cost more but in the long run, you will save. Also the Jetta is selling with the same diesel motor. Check them out. 

Here is a pic of the diesel.










@REQ: Be careful with welding on a tank. A tank is certified to hold a particular pressure and welding can compromise the strength of the tank and can kill under pressure. As far as the air ride on bad roads, its actually very good idea. the ride quality is great and can be raised to accommodate the bad sections of the road. Enjoy, but be prepared....a good air ride aint cheap! Im running 3 air tanks with a total of 33l which is more than average. Also Im using the Air zenith OB2 compressor. The fastest on the market. Pumps more air than TWO Viair 480! Well worth the money. 

Here is todays work. I sanded and searched for imperfections and added some more fiberglas. Now I am waiting for it to bond really good before I sand some more.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol im doing basically the same thing you are today haha... but im doing it for a double din LCD for my carPC!

how ironic!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Cool! I love that idea!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Except the A3 doesn't come in 6spd manual quattro. Yes, there's a few TDIs running around here on programs, that are monsters and still getting crazy gas mileage..


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

SO the A3 TDI only comes in DSG? DSG is actually quicker than a manual. Thats what I will be getting in my next car. Im getting to old(and Lazy) to shift. I own a BMW 128 auto and I love cruising on the bahn without having to shift.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I HATED the DSG in my GTI. I didn't like the M-DCT either. Yes, these transmissions are fast, but they're boring as sin.


----------



## cheez80 (Sep 2, 2006)

i'm impressed by the air zenith compressor. good choice haha


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

BettaJetta said:


> SO the A3 TDI only comes in DSG? DSG is actually quicker than a manual. Thats what I will be getting in my next car. Im getting to old(and Lazy) to shift. I own a BMW 128 auto and I love cruising on the bahn without having to shift.


Yes, sport shifter or DSG, no manual Quattro.. Yeah, I'm getting old too, doesn't help the I got a bum L knee and ankle from Jumping out of AF A/C for a few years, but nothing like pressing in the clutch.

Ok, enough highjacking on your post.. :laugh: Updates..


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

@Cheez: I am using my second AZ compressor now. The first died last year after 8 years of use. I loved is so much so I bought the OB2. 

@Sound Quality: Werent you station in Ramstein a while back and you helped me with my head unit? If that was you, thank you very much. Found out the head unit was defective. 

Also I have a question for everyone else. I have seen a million threads in many forums witht he same question. If you have real/personal knowledge of this please chime in.

I am currently using 2 x JL Audio 12w7's . They are powered by 1 x Ground Zero GZPA 2.3000d. I would like to replace this amp. I think this amp is only offered in Europe. Can anyone recommend one quality amp to really work both of these w7's? I would like to keep the price under a grand if possible.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Is that amp defective? arent those GZ amps real nice quality? the w7 only needs like 500~700w at most to do its job depending on the box.

i guess what is your purpose for changing the amp?


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I have seen a lot of more powerful amps that are smaller from Ground Zero and the prices are very nice too. The Ground Zero Amp has been good to me. I recently broke one of the RCA inputs. Just wanted to look at my options. This winter I hope to remove it from the car and have it repaired. I also broke the same thing on one of my PDX amps too. I plan to compete in the EMMA(European Mobile Music Association) Which is similar to IASCA next year. In 2005 I had my first competition with them. I competed in three categories at the Annual Sinsheim car and sound Expo

Rookie Unlimited (rookie with 3000 Euro+ equipment)
ESPL

Took home 1st place in the Rookie Unlimited
ESPL 3rd place. 
Multimedia 2nd Place

I hope to get back into this and see what I can do.
I am also trying to work on a new wiring diagram. This is a must! My old diagram:


----------



## FuzEboX (Sep 14, 2009)

Killer install man, I've loved your enthusiasm since back in the days on the Vortex!


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Fuze!

Here are my updates:

Almost finished. Had to take a break from the work because of real work. Too tired after work. I will do the final Rage Gold filler and sand today and then take it to the upholstery shop this afternoon. I think I will have them cover it with suede.....Alcantera....Black or Gray.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Lookin great! Check the last Page of my build log to check mine out haha =)


----------



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

Wiring diagram almost complete.


----------

